# President Ronald Reagan



## Carol (Jun 5, 2009)

Five years ago today :asian:

[yt]B4oTrQgFYFI[/yt]

[yt]BKUy6tOU0lo[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2009)

I didn't like his politics having been a Californian under his gubernatorial reign before his presidential puppethood.  

BUT ... the man served his country.

RIP


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 6, 2009)

Blessed are you to be in a better place and not have to see your country now.

*salutes*


----------



## seasoned (Jun 6, 2009)

.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 6, 2009)

. :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2009)

.


----------

